# Let the hating begin!



## SAD (Jul 25, 2013)

I did a crossfit WOD yesterday.  Yep.  Sure did.  My wife has been begging me and so I told her I would as long as she would shut up about it.

4 rounds total.

3 min of (5) deadlifts at 315 and (7) eight-count-push-ups.
3 min rest.
Repeat for 4 rounds.

Took about 20 minutes, burned a million calories, couldn't breath the whole time, will never do it again.

So let's hear it.  I know you've got some hate for me.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2013)

did u do box jumps lol


----------



## SAD (Jul 25, 2013)

I did 9 full rounds + 5 deadlifts.   So a total of 50 reps at 315 and 63 eight-count-push-ups.


----------



## SAD (Jul 25, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> did u do box jumps lol



Before I hurt my knees again, I was doing box jumps up to 40-something inches just for fun.  Also to show the little crossfit boys that a 300 pounder can jump like a mofo because of my squat training (and I could always jump).

But no box jumps in the WOD.  Just the deadlifts and the pushups.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2013)

i tried CF once almost puked.Its not easy to do thats for sure.My goals just dont line up with it or i would do it


----------



## SAD (Jul 25, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i tried CF once almost puked.Its not easy to do thats for sure.My goals just dont line up with it or i would do it



I think we all know its CERTAINLY not for me, but the workout wasn't dangerous and I wanted to work on deadlifts for reps anyway, so I basically just combined it with cardio.  Never again though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate the attitude most hardcore CF guys have toward bodybuilding.There kinda dorks with there dumb looking socks and tights


----------



## SAD (Jul 25, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> I hate the attitude most hardcore CF guys have toward bodybuilding.There kinda dorks with there dumb looking socks and tights



The box my wife CFs at is very open when it comes to powerlifting and bodybuilding and olympic lifting.  There are many different factions of lifters and some that crossover quite well.


----------



## Big Worm (Jul 25, 2013)

I dont even know what to say.  So disappointed.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 25, 2013)

Music to do CF by..


----------



## PFM (Jul 25, 2013)

One gym banned all jumping due to too many broken bones. I don't give a fuck what "shape" CF can got you in..............if you're in a cast you are not doing shit.

Screw CF and the assholes that go to the gym to do what they could do at home.

Bundy loves box jumpers.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2013)

i went ape shit on a cross fit fag at the gym yesterday for stealing a bench.....lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow sad that's sad. Lol congratulations on becoming a pussy. Lol.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 25, 2013)

.........cough..cough..FAGGOT!.........J/K. My wife's into that shit too. In all honesty she's in rediculous shape so I respect that. But like others have said. It's not for me.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 25, 2013)

Heard they have shelves just inside the door to hang up your balls before you start


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 26, 2013)

S...whats your Fran time?


----------



## Balboa (Jul 28, 2013)

Crossfit ain't for a big boy!!!!!
Only thing I like about it is what I do in my workouts is when I circuit train heavy as fûck maxes, 30 sec breaks other than that crossfit can shove the box, medicine ball, and kettle balls squats up there ass


----------



## Georgia (Jul 29, 2013)

Now I know why *DaHurt* won't come here anymore...


----------



## oldschool67 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got winded reading that bro...all the power to ya!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 7, 2013)

Good on yah bro u need to have them show you how to do the flopping fish ups next time  they look tuff! lol j/k My wife would ask me to do zumba with her if she didn't think i would embarrass her


----------

